# Supp companies



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2013)

I got this prosource catalog thing in the mail. No idea why.

Just wanted to say that all the supplement companies can eat my ass. 

Your products are all crap and don't do jack shit. 

Stop trying to make it sound like they have steroid like effects. 

And stop trying to tell me that mark wahlberg put on "40 rock hard lbs of muscle" with some strategy other than test deca and dbol and some chicken breasts. 

Suk it


----------



## JOMO (Feb 1, 2013)

Yup, I don't even bother with mags anymore. Just 90% ads and misinformation on supps.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 1, 2013)

well said....


----------



## Popeye (Feb 1, 2013)

*Soooo.....this won't get me Mark Wahlberg-ed?*


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 1, 2013)

Come on come on feel it feel it. Feel the vibration. Pillars jam right there.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 1, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Come on come on feel it feel it. Feel the vibration. Pillars jam right there.



lmao......


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 1, 2013)

You're all patiently awaiting the midnight premier...


----------



## Spongy (Feb 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I got this prosource catalog thing in the mail. No idea why.
> 
> Just wanted to say that all the supplement companies can eat my ass.
> 
> ...



uhhh...  lol?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2013)

Spongy said:


> uhhh...  lol?



I mean the ads spongy...

 They make claims that are outrageous. No supp is gonna put 40lbs of muscle on anyone. Food does. Wanna maximize things with a good diet? Then use some supps. Some thing to jack you up before hitting the gym, fast digesting protein, creatine... 

But fucking tribulis?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 1, 2013)

LOL gotcha!  I should have read that more carefully.



PillarofBalance said:


> I mean the ads spongy...
> 
> They make claims that are outrageous. No supp is gonna put 40lbs of muscle on anyone. Food does. Wanna maximize things with a good diet? Then use some supps. Some thing to jack you up before hitting the gym, fast digesting protein, creatine...
> 
> But fucking tribulis?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 1, 2013)

yea its total bullshit.  I cant believe how many guys will go out and spend 200-300-400 bux on total BS stuff.

Muscle tech and their claims are the best IMO.....funny as hell


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 2, 2013)

_*gnaws on deer antler*_


----------

